# I'd Like Jump Seats Installed In My Boat



## amb321 (Apr 26, 2016)

My family and I have enjoyed the season with our new to us boat. Problem is it only has 2 pedestal seats







. We was at the new Cabelas and I saw an Alumacraft similar to mine with jump seats wi














My question is where can I get jump seats installed? Alumacraft dealer or is there somebody that does this type of work? Thanks for all replies.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

First question is what 's under that large bench in your boat? I could see installing two removable folding seats right on the bench, or make a folding back rest all the way across and have a set of back and sear cushions made to snap onto the bench and back rest. I'll bet one of the Amish canvas shops could do a great job maling the back rest and cushions.


----------



## amb321 (Apr 26, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> First question is what 's under that large bench in your boat? I could see installing two removable folding seats right on the bench, or make a folding back rest all the way across and have a set of back and sear cushions made to snap onto the bench and back rest. I'll bet one of the Amish canvas shops could do a great job maling the back rest and cushions.


Thanks for the response. I should clarify the post. The bottom 2 pictures are of the boat a cabelas. The jump seats flip down to make the large casting deck(bench) which sounds like what you are suggesting, and is what I want. The seats(bench) are on a large piano hinge. My boat just has half of what the pictures show which is for storage. I have spots for 2 more pedestal seats but I think they'd take up to much room. Thank you again.


----------

